# Cakes, Cakes, Cakes.



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

One of the guys brought these in today.
You have no idea how much it pained me to resist and not eat any.
The smell alone was heavenly.
In the past I would have wolfed my way through at least 4
How i mourn bygone days


----------



## Beck S (Oct 19, 2017)

Someone in work brought in birthday cupcakes on Tuesday and they're sat in the break room with a sign saying 'please help yourself'.  So much effort not to help myself!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 19, 2017)

It's a killer isn't it. At work the other week there was a huge chocolate cake bought in for all the staff to share, it was torture looking at it all night long. In reality I could have taken insulin for it, but home made cake spikes me terribly and as I was working I couldn't chance it


----------



## Sprogladite (Oct 19, 2017)

This is my biggest bug bear at work too!  It was jaffa cakes yesterday, a pack of mini daim bars, and some chocolate biscuits from M&S (my fave lol).  Was very proud of myself for resisting lol.  Well done for staying strong!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 19, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> One of the guys brught these in today.
> You have no idea how much it pained me to resist and not eat any.
> The smell alone was heavenly.
> In the past I would have wolfed my way through at least 4
> How i mourn bygone days


Look on the bright side Vince.  If you were in the UK they could have been delicious fresh donuts filled with Tiptree jam and sparkling with sugar crystals...or chocolate eclairs oozing fresh whipped cream and smothered in thick chocolate icing...or wedges of Victoria sandwich filled with fluffy buttercream.  See what you've done?  All I can think of now is cake.  

To give you a glimmer of hope...since losing weight and taking my BG in hand I can once again indulge in the occasional treat without ill effects.  For example...I ate a 100g bar of Lindt liquer filled milk chocolate last week and my BG was 5.7 two hours later.  With a bit of graft and a lot of luck you may find yourself in a similar situation. I do hope so.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Look on the bright side Vince.  If you were in the UK they could have been delicious fresh donuts filled with Tiptree jam and sparkling with sugar crystals...or chocolate eclairs oozing fresh whipped cream and smothered in thick chocolate icing...or wedges of Victoria sandwich filled with fluffy buttercream.  See what you've done?  All I can think of now is cake.
> 
> To give you a glimmer of hope...since losing weight and taking my BG in hand I can once again indulge in the occasional treat without ill effects.  For example...I ate a 100g bar of Lindt liquer filled milk chocolate last week and my BG was 5.7 two hours later.  With a bit of graft and a lot of luck you may find yourself in a similar situation. I do hope so.


OOOOHHHH I sincerely hope so
I could kill for a Mars Bar lol


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 19, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> OOOOHHHH I sincerely hope so
> I could kill for a Mars Bar lol


Or my old favourite...sliced Mars Bar melted between two pieces of crisply toasted white sliced Mothers' Pride...and hence my moniker


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 19, 2017)

Marsbartoastie said:


> or chocolate eclairs oozing fresh whipped cream and smothered in thick chocolate icing


Eclairs aren't too bad lol, the 4 pack from Tesco each éclair is only 12g carbs  x


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Eclairs aren't too bad lol, the 4 pack from Tesco each éclair is only 12g carbs  x


First stop Tesco when I get back


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Or my old favourite...sliced Mars Bar melted between two pieces of crisply toasted white sliced Mothers' Pride...and hence my moniker


One to experiment with methinks


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 19, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> First stop Tesco when I get back





Kaylz said:


> Eclairs aren't too bad lol, the 4 pack from Tesco each éclair is only 12g carbs  x


Now that's the sort of information I like.  Thanks Kaylz.


----------



## Sprogladite (Oct 19, 2017)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Now that's the sort of information I like.  Thanks Kaylz.


2 oreo thins are 8.5g - has got me through many a craving lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Eclairs aren't too bad lol, the 4 pack from Tesco each éclair is only 12g carbs  x


The problem is I would find it extremely difficult to eat only one lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> 2 oreo thins are 8.5g - has got me through many a craving lol


Like it, Like it, Like it. In my little black book now lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Any other suggestions? I had a passion for Club Honeycomb Biscuit. Insatiable. Used to eat a pack of 6 before bed along wth 1/2 full fat milk.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 19, 2017)

Are you a chocolate lover? Or do you like dark chocolate x


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Are you a chocolate lover? x


Lover? I lust after chocolate. Absolutely drool  Insatiable.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 19, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Lover? I lust after chocolate. Absolutely drool  Insatiable.


Dark chocolate? x


----------



## Sprogladite (Oct 19, 2017)

4 cadbury fingers are something like 12.5g. Trying to think but I've gone blank lol!


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> 4 cadbury fingers are something like 12.5g. Trying to think but I've gone blank lol!


PLEASE don"t go blank. You are opening up a whole new horizon for me.


----------



## Sprogladite (Oct 19, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> PLEASE don"t go blank. You are opening up a whole new horizon for me.


Jaffa cakes are 8.6g each

I've spent a lot of time in the biscuit aisle looking at labels lol


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 19, 2017)

Chocolate wise I can think of
Aldis moser roth 85% - 5 pack of 25g bars, each bar 4.6g carbs
Sainsburys 85% - 5 pack of 25g bars - each bar 4.2g carbs
Green & Blacks Velvet Edition Dark Mint Chocolate - per row - 5.9g carbs


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Eclairs aren't too bad lol, the 4 pack from Tesco each éclair is only 12g carbs  x


Really K...I'll be at Tesco's tomorrow...before @Vince_UK .


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 19, 2017)

Biscuits
Tesco milk chocolate Viennese biscuit thins - 5.2g
Lotus biscoff - 5.7g
Lyons viscount mint chocolate - 8.6g
Tesco vanilla Viennese biscuit thins - 4g
Will keep thinking! Lol x


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 19, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Really K...I'll be at Tesco's tomorrow...before @Vince_UK .


Yes really!  xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Really K...I'll be at Tesco's tomorrow...before @Vince_UK .


That's cheating I have a longer bus ride than you lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Biscuits
> Tesco milk chocolate Viennese biscuit thins - 5.2g
> Lotus biscoff - 5.7g
> Lyons viscount mint chocolate - 8.6g
> ...


MORE...MORE...MORE.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Biscuits
> Tesco milk chocolate Viennese biscuit thins - 5.2g
> Lotus biscoff - 5.7g
> Lyons viscount mint chocolate - 8.6g
> ...


You should publish a thesis and start a support group for Chocoholic's. Put me down for life membership


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 19, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> MORE...MORE...MORE.


I'm going as quick as I can thank you very much!! Haha  x


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> That's cheating I have a longer bus ride than you lol


Alls fair in love & war Vince...and I love chocolate Eclairs.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I'm going as quick as I can thank you very much!! Haha  x





Vince_UK said:


> MORE...MORE...MORE.


Vince...you need to say...more...more...more please!


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Alls fair in love & war Vince...and I love chocolate Eclairs.


Bad for you , Make you fat and I am sure you don't want that. I will save you from that terrible fate buy buying all of Tesco's stock


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Yes really!  xx


Seriously going tomorrow K...will have one after exercise...only a couple more carbs than a protein bar...certainly more enjoyable.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Vince...you need to say...more...more...more please!


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## Amigo (Oct 19, 2017)

I’ve just had a Lotus biscoff and it was twice the size of the usual ones. I didn’t realise when I bought them. They come in packs of 2 and are about 9.1 grams of carb each.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

This is the BEST thread on the forum.
Constructive information exchange.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Bad for you , Make you fat and I am sure you don't want that. I will save you from that terrible fate buy buying all of Tesco's stock


Oh Vince...look at me...seriously...what colour do I look?...GREEN...cos I'm not...not sure I can trust you...after all...who knows...you could be a doctor.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Definitely off to Tesco's tomorrow...wait a second...have a fast car outside...can be there in five minutes ( how'd yer like that then Vince)...and if I'm right I believe you can freeze them.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Oh Vince...look at me...seriously...what colour do I look?...GREEN...cos I'm not...not sure I can trust you...after all...who knows...you could be a doctor.


Doctor Of Chocoholicism.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Definitely off to Tesco's tomorrow...wait a second...have a fast car outside...can be there in five minutes ( how'd yer like that then Vince)...and if I'm right I believe you can freeze them.


Now seriously depressed. 
Going to bed now but this thread will be the FIRST  thing I look at in the morning.
If I can sleep that is and not spend the night dreaming and lamenting about the Eclairs that got away, stolen in the Grand Eclair Heist Masterminded by that super eclair kidnapper aka Bubbsie.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Doctor Of Chocoholicism.


Don't worry I'll report back as I bite through the crisp outer choux pastry & chocolate ganache...enjoy the texture of the soft under layer...then mop all that cream off my chin as it squeezing out from the bun...so you can enjoy it too Vince...vicariously!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Now seriously depressed.
> Going to bed now but this thread will be the FIRST  thing I look at in the morning.
> If I can sleep that is and not spend the night dreaming and lamenting about the Eclairs that got away, stolen in the Grand Eclair Heist Masterminded by that super eclair kidnapper aka Bubbsie.


No ransome...I'm paying cash.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 19, 2017)

Fox's butter crinkle crunch - 7.4g
Nairns chocolate chip biscuit - 6.2g
Nairns dark chocolate oat biscuit - 6.4g
Tesco bourbon cream - 9g
Foxs party rings - 4.9g
Mcvities digestive 500g pack - 9.2g
Mcvities hobnob - 9.3g
Mcvities milk chocolate digestive - 10.4g
Mcvities milk chocolate caramel digestive - 10.9g x


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Don't worry I'll report back as I bite through the crisp outer choux pastry & chocolate ganache...enjoy the texture of the soft under layer...then mop all that cream off my chin as it squeezing out from the bun...so you can enjoy it too Vince...vicariously!


That sounds positively erotic.
Off to bed Good night or as they say here wan an


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Fox's butter crinkle crunch - 7.4g
> Nairns chocolate chip biscuit - 6.2g
> Nairns dark chocolate oat biscuit - 6.4g
> Tesco bourbon cream - 9g
> ...


Spreadsheet tomorrow and will email a shopping list back home lol 
YOU 
ARE
AN 
ANGEL Kaylz


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> That sounds positively erotic.
> Off to bed Good night or as they say here wan an


Vince...erotic...jeeeez you need to get out more...soon.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 19, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Spreadsheet tomorrow and will email a shopping list back home lol
> YOU
> ARE
> AN
> ANGEL Kaylz


Haha that's me for sure!  will update if I think of anymore so you can look in the morning, goodnight for now  x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 19, 2017)

What I've been getting is Gullion sugar free chocolate filled wafer biscuits.  They tend to sell them in the cheapo shops.  4 wafers are about 5g carb.  They do contain sweeteners, so don't eat too many or you may have a case of the trotts!


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> What I've been getting is Gullion sugar free chocolate filled wafer biscuits.  They tend to sell them in the cheapo shops.  4 wafers are about 5g carb.  They do contain sweeteners, so don't eat too many or you may have a case of the trotts!


What...four biscuits for 5g of carbs...do they taste good?


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 19, 2017)

Oreo brownie batter sandwich biscuit - 7.4g
Asda jam & creams - 11g
Asda rich highland shortie - 6.5g
Mcvities digestive vanilla cheesecake creams - 7.8g
The list will continue but I have to pop off for now! Lol x


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 19, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> 2 oreo thins are 8.5g - has got me through many a craving lol


Thanks Sproggers.  I suppose the clue is in the name


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 19, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> The problem is I would find it extremely difficult to eat only one lol


My thought exactly.  If there are four in the box I'll eat all four.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 19, 2017)

Sorry to be a prophet of doom, but I know what it's like to have a serious chocolate/sugar habit.  Giving in to the craving is often a prelude to a  binge...so beware.  If you're bumbling along quite nicely, try not to rock the boat.  What may seem like a small, measured treat can soon turn into a right old pig-out.  Just sayin' like.


----------



## Sprogladite (Oct 19, 2017)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Sorry to be a prophet of doom, but I know what it's like to have a serious chocolate/sugar habit.  Giving in to the craving is often a prelude to a  binge...so beware.  If you're bumbling along quite nicely, try not to rock the boat.  What may seem like a small, measured treat can soon turn into a right old pig-out.  Just sayin' like.


Wise words indeed  I struggled with this to begin with, but I found if I set a specific time I could have one/two of whatever I was having that day, it helped - gave me something to look forward to and I found it easier to leave the rest knowing I was going to go back to the rest the next day


----------



## khskel (Oct 19, 2017)

Lindt 90% 14g carb per 100g bar....from memory. Excuse me if I'm a bit out on that


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 19, 2017)

khskel said:


> Lindt 90% 14g carb per 100g bar....from memory. Excuse me if I'm a bit out on that


100% correct although when I've suggested it to people in the past the response hasn't been great, I don't know why as I love it! BUT I've always preferred dark chocolate anyway x


----------



## Radders (Oct 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Eclairs aren't too bad lol, the 4 pack from Tesco each éclair is only 12g carbs  x


It's always the one I go for if people bring in cakes for their birthday. Even a large one is only about 18g carbs.


----------



## Radders (Oct 19, 2017)

Sprogladite said:


> Wise words indeed  I struggled with this to begin with, but I found if I set a specific time I could have one/two of whatever I was having that day, it helped - gave me something to look forward to and I found it easier to leave the rest knowing I was going to go back to the rest the next day


I agree with this. It's all about keeping control for me. I allow myself three posh chocolates after dinner at weekends (15-25g) and a square of dark chocolate in the week (3-4g) and it doesn't lead to a binge because it's part of the regime.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 19, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> What...four biscuits for 5g of carbs...do they taste good?


Actually they are really nice.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 19, 2017)

I have a completely different attitude to treats.  My overall goal is to keep my BG under tight control on a day-to-day basis.  However, I'm happy for it to take a hit occasionally as long as I bring it back under control again promptly.  This comes into play when there's social eating involved...like when someone brings cake to work or at special events.

The other area where my attitude seems to differ from the perceived wisdom is that I choose to make every chocolatey, silkly, smooth, sugary carb/cal count when it comes to treats.  This means that perhaps once a month I'll eat a bar of Galler Praline Lait or Lindt Liquer chocolate.  To me that makes far more sense and gives me far more pleasure than I'd get from a couple of biscuits every day.  

The idea of eating two squares of chocolate and then _stopping _makes me chortle.  That's _never _going to happen and I know myself too well to imagine that it ever will.  I'm just too greedy.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 19, 2017)

Morning All
What wonderful Dreams I had lastniight
Was like WIlly Wonkers.
OOOOHHHH Paradise
So today, my task it to prepare a spreadsheet with all of this WONDERFUL advice and guidance and email a shoppig list back home to Newcastle.
You are a fabulaous bunch of peeps.
Mars your post are so descriptive, you should be an author.
I have warned Tesco and MI5 about a certain persons plan to hiest Tesco's Eclairs.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 19, 2017)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I have a completely different attitude to treats.  My overall goal is to keep my BG under tight control on a day-to-day basis.  However, I'm happy for it to take a hit occasionally as long as I bring it back under control again promptly.  This comes into play when there's social eating involved...like when someone brings cake to work or at special events.
> 
> The other area where my attitude seems to differ from the perceived wisdom is that I choose to make every chocolatey, silkly, smooth, sugary carb/cal count when it comes to treats.  This means that perhaps once a month I'll eat a bar of Galler Praline Lait or Lindt Liquer chocolate.  To me that makes far more sense and gives me far more pleasure than I'd get from a couple of biscuits every day.
> 
> The idea of eating two squares of chocolate and then _stopping _makes me chortle.  That's _never _going to happen and I know myself too well to imagine that it ever will.  I'm just too greedy.



Surely you can’t still be on the Diabetic Register (whatever that is) with a Hba1c of 29 MBT?
It’s an incredible achievement from your starting point  Do you ever hit high b/g levels these days as a matter of interest?


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 19, 2017)

Erm,............  Tesco do some frozen profiteroles, which were my occasional dessert.  I've never had a sweet tooth, but even I just sometimes fancy something.  

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesc...l?TrackingCode=AQQAAAE.7d3Mb--y_EmmRZ6C4ELXyA

This is the nutritional information:



I never, ever had the chocolate sauce, but had mine serves with additional cream, and if I wanted chocolate I'd grate some high quality dark chocolate over the extra cream, so my carbs would have been down a little on the number quoted, but calories up, due to the extra cream.

If I recall, there are something like 20 profiteroles in a box.  They're a handy option option for a dinner party, as a dessert I could join in with.

I've had to go gluten-free in the meantime, so won't be having those again.  I've actually just looked and Tesco do a GF alternative.  It is a bit higher carb.  I probably won't bother trying them; not because they're a bit higher carb, but just because most GF bakery isn't too nice.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 20, 2017)

AndBreathe said:


> Erm,............  Tesco do some frozen profiteroles, which were my occasional dessert.  I've never had a sweet tooth, but even I just sometimes fancy something.
> 
> http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesc...l?TrackingCode=AQQAAAE.7d3Mb--y_EmmRZ6C4ELXyA
> 
> ...


Wonderful. On my List . It just gets longer lol. (Don't tell Bubbsie she will go and kidnap them all).


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 20, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Wonerful. On my List . It just gets longer lol. (Don't tell Bubbsie she will go and kidnap them all).


I'm all talk Vince...couldn't possibly buy a box of 20...they wouldn't last the day.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 20, 2017)

I make rum truffles & chocolate/peanut butter cups to keep my choccy fix at bay.  I use 85 or 90% dark chocolate & they work out at around 4g carb each.  They are very rich so one (or sometimes two) hits the spot.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 20, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I make rum truffles & chocolate/peanut butter cups to keep my choccy fix at bay.  I use 85 or 90% dark chocolate & they work out at around 4g carb each.  They are very rich so one (or sometimes two) hits the spot.


Have you put the chocolate & peanut butter recipe on the forum \mark?...like to try that.


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 20, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I make rum truffles & chocolate/peanut butter cups to keep my choccy fix at bay.  I use 85 or 90% dark chocolate & they work out at around 4g carb each.  They are very rich so one (or sometimes two) hits the spot.


Vince is drooling into his glass of plain water.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 20, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Have you put the chocolate & peanut butter recipe on the forum \mark?...like to try that.


Yep, should be there somewhere.  It's very straight forward.  I don't measure anything, & don't even know if all the ingredients are necessary, but it works.  Basically, melt a bar of chocolate, good scoop of peanut butter, about half tablespoon of coconut oil or butter or ghee all together in a bowl above a pan of water.  Once totally melted, pour into cup cake cases (about half way up) and allow to set in the fridge.  I also add a pecan on top just before they fully set.  The added fat stops them setting too hard.  My latest ones I made included cacao nibs which added a nice crunch.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 20, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Yep, should be there somewhere.  It's very straight forward.  I don't measure anything, & don't even know if all the ingredients are necessary, but it works.  Basically, melt a bar of chocolate, good scoop of peanut butter, about half tablespoon of coconut oil or butter or ghee all together in a bowl above a pan of water.  Once totally melted, pour into cup cake cases (about half way up) and allow to set in the fridge.  I also add a pecan on top just before they fully set.  The added fat stops them setting too hard.  My latest ones I made included cacao nibs which added a nice crunch.


Definitely going to try them Mark...thanks...actually...will do some at the weekend.


----------



## Beck S (Oct 20, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Definitely going to try them Mark...thanks...actually...will do some at the weekend.


I'm going to have to give them a try as well, although I will probably use less dark chocolate.  You have to test these things!

Mark, smooth or crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 20, 2017)

Beck S said:


> I'm going to have to give them a try as well, although I will probably use less dark chocolate.  You have to test these things!
> 
> Mark, smooth or crunchy peanut butter?


Absolutely Beck...smooth or crunchy...hmmmn...what the hell...I'll make both.


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 20, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> Vince is drooling into his glass of plain water.


For goodness sake Vince...stop drooling...get yourself a coffee


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 20, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> For goodness sake Vince...stop drooling...get yourself a coffee


Can't I am serious basket case.


----------



## Beck S (Oct 20, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Absolutely Beck...smooth or crunchy...hmmmn...what the hell...I'll make both.


Oo, experimenting.  I like it.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 20, 2017)

Beck S said:


> I'm going to have to give them a try as well, although I will probably use less dark chocolate.  You have to test these things!
> 
> Mark, smooth or crunchy peanut butter?


I tend to use crunchy as it's what we have in the house.  Does give them more texture.  I bought some Meridian peanut butter, but really didn't like it on toast.  Was very oily.  But it works great in the choccys.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh, I did once add orange extract too & was very nice.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 20, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Surely you can’t still be on the Diabetic Register (whatever that is) with a Hba1c of 29 MBT?
> It’s an incredible achievement from your starting point  Do you ever hit high b/g levels these days as a matter of interest?


I can't work out how I'm officially classified these days.  I'm still supposed to have an annual HbA1c test and a DECS appointment.  Had a look back through some data and the highest readings I could find were a 7.8 and a 6.4...both following a long weekend of wanton overindulgence.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 20, 2017)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I can't work out how I'm officially classified these days.  I'm still supposed to have an annual HbA1c test and a DECS appointment.  Had a look back through some data and the highest readings I could find were a 7.8 and a 6.4...both following a long weekend of wanton overindulgence.



Oh behave, I’ve got number envy! Lol


----------



## Sally W (Oct 20, 2017)

Vince I eat cake most weekends. I make my own with xylitol and replace flour with ground almonds or coconut flour. I know it's hard making an effort but I make a slab, cut a piece of and rest goes in freezer.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 20, 2017)

I make cakes too.  It's actually quite straight forward.  Works best with plenty of eggs.


----------



## Beck S (Oct 20, 2017)

Sally W said:


> Vince I eat cake most weekends. I make my own with xylitol and replace flour with ground almonds or coconut flour. I know it's hard making an effort but I make a slab, cut a piece of and rest goes in freezer.


Is it simply a case of replacing the flour with something better, you don't need to add something else to compensate for the change?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 20, 2017)

Get thissens aht theer and do some exercise.  No need for fannying about with strange flour and sweeteners that'll have you rushing to the bog as you can have your cake and eat it - no extra insulin required.







 ..................._*Powered by carbs.*_


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 20, 2017)

Beck S said:


> Is it simply a case of replacing the flour with something better, you don't need to add something else to compensate for the change?


Replacing the wheat flour with ground almonds and/or coconut flour does involve slight changes to the recipe.  Usually involves adding more eggs than usual or a bit of milk to make the mixture more moist.


----------



## Sally W (Oct 20, 2017)

Yes it does. It's taken me 2 years to adjust. Coconut flour is very different to almonds: need to use a third of normal flour and double the eggs. I would definitely start with low carb recipes first. Most are US based but I've just bought 'Sugar free family cookbook' by Sarah Flower which is English so straightforward measures and most I've tried have been great. I've not experienced any adverse effects with xylitol personally


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 20, 2017)

I find a 50/50 mix of ground almonds & coconut flour works best.  I don't add normal flour at all


----------



## Sally W (Oct 20, 2017)

Mark- how do I search for Yule log under food: there are quite a few posts so wondered if there is a quick way? 
Do you have a low carb Christmas cake recipe? I've been searching for ages ! Thanks v much


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 20, 2017)

Here is the link.
http://lowcarbyum.com/low-carb-buche-de-noel-yule-log/


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 20, 2017)

Christmas cake is more difficult as it usually involves lots of dried fruit which is a no no for us.  I did see a sort-of christmas cake recipe somewhere, but can't remember where it was.  It used berries instead of dried fruit but had the usual christmas spices (nutmeg, cinnamon).


----------



## Sally W (Oct 20, 2017)

Thank you! It's quite tricky searching for recipes - have you any tips please?


----------



## Sally W (Oct 20, 2017)

Ah that is a good idea......I've seen one on Ditch The Carbs which uses dried cranberries so maybe lo try it with berries and see how it turns outs


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 20, 2017)

I use Ditch The Carbs website plus also Diet Doctor, Low Carb Yum & I Breathe I'm Hungry.


----------



## Sally W (Oct 20, 2017)

I like Low Carb Yum too. Another good one is Joy Filled Eats. Her Pear Custard Pie is so easy and we love it. I think the Gingerbread I've just out in slow cooker is I Breath I'm Hungry too
I


----------



## Vince_UK (Oct 21, 2017)

Sally W said:


> Vince I eat cake most weekends. I make my own with xylitol and replace flour with ground almonds or coconut flour. I know it's hard making an effort but I make a slab, cut a piece of and rest goes in freezer.


I have come to the conclusion that when i get back I have to try my hand at cooking. Problem is I could be a high fire risk lol. Almonds and Cocnut sound yummy.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 21, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Get thissens aht theer and do some exercise.  No need for fannying about with strange flour and sweeteners that'll have you rushing to the bog as you can have your cake and eat it - no extra insulin required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I get me a new working musculoskeletal system, I’m getting one of those there bikes Matt!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 21, 2017)

Amigo said:


> When I get me a new working musculoskeletal system, I’m getting one of those there bikes Matt!



Excuses Amigo!   Last year I was at the Jodrell Bank cafe bike shed talking to a man who was 80.  He was from the same place as me which is a 40 odd mile round trip.  He'd been a cyclist all his life but old age had given him a dodgy knee meaning he couldn't cycle very far so he'd bought himself an e-bike but said he felt a bit of a cheat.  I said that was nonsense as you still need to turn the pedals and at least he was getting out in the fresh air.  I thought to myself if I'm still out there at 80 on any sort of bike I'll be happy.


----------



## Lisa66 (Oct 21, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Get thissens aht theer and do some exercise.  No need for fannying about with strange flour and sweeteners that'll have you rushing to the bog as you can have your cake and eat it - no extra insulin required.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Legs flying round in that pic remind me of spin classes! Yikes. Always hold tight to a handrail when descending stairs after class!!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 21, 2017)

Lisa66 said:


> Legs flying round in that pic remind me of spin classes! Yikes. Always hold tight to a handrail when descending stairs after class!!



From what I've seen spinning looks like hard work.  

On that pic the chain ring(s) are on the wrong side, i.e. chain ring(s) and cassette on opposite sides of the bike - impossible!  With the legs spinning that fast on the flat he (I'm assuming it's a man) definitely needs a higher gear.


----------



## Lisa66 (Oct 21, 2017)

It was...note past tense. The effort to enjoyment ratio didn't work for me...ha ha.

That's so funny! Anyone would think you were a keen cyclist! You sound like my husband when he looks at cricket pictures.


----------



## Amigo (Oct 21, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Excuses Amigo!   Last year I was at the Jodrell Bank cafe bike shed talking to a man who was 80.  He was from the same place as me which is a 40 odd mile round trip.  He'd been a cyclist all his life but old age had given him a dodgy knee meaning he couldn't cycle very far so he'd bought himself an e-bike but said he felt a bit of a cheat.  I said that was nonsense as you still need to turn the pedals and at least he was getting out in the fresh air.  I thought to myself if I'm still out there at 80 on any sort of bike I'll be happy.



I like the great outdoors too...it’s the distance between the house and the car! 

(that’ll get me some boos I’m sure...only joking folks, don’t get your bicycle clips in a knot!)


----------

